# Found Front Wheel



## TaS (Sep 26, 2007)

Found Front wheel at Deer Creek and Wadsworth Sunday October 3.

PM to identify.

Round front wheel will not quite fit the required answer.

Tom
Littleton, CO


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

bump

We were just out there this past Sunday between 10:30 and 2PM. I’ve seen this happen many times out there along the DC roadside. Many folks are often in a rush as they’re loading up. Thanks for posting this Tom and hope someone makes the id.


----------



## cartmaniac (Jun 6, 2007)

There are several signs posted there about a lost wheel. I didn't stop to read them --- maybe it is you about finding the wheel, or maybe it is the guy who is looking for the wheel. If the latter, you could swing by and get the phone number from the signs.


----------



## TaS (Sep 26, 2007)

I will stop by the area this afternoon to check it out. Thanks for the info.

Tom
Littleton, CO


----------



## TaS (Sep 26, 2007)

Follow up.

Called the number on the signs posted at Deer Creek. Unfortunately this is not a match to the wheel that I have found. 

If there are other suggestion out there on how to get the word out, I woud like to get this wheel back to the right person as it is a very nice wheel (think Helium back in the day).

Tom
Littleton, CO


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

Individual websites? 

ACA
Team Evergreen
etc....


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

TaS said:


> Follow up.
> Called the number on the signs posted at Deer Creek. Unfortunately this is not a match Tom
> Littleton, CO


 LOL, an epidemic of missing wheels!  I've lost water bottles once or maybe even twice but a wheel?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

At this point, I think it's finders . . . 




. . . keepers.


----------

